# 2007 Q7 3.6L is there a Crash/emergency power shut off? no power/start



## VW Audi Man (Jan 27, 2004)

Is there a Crash/emergency power shut off? The radio, dome lights, seat, fuel pump primes when you open door, door locks, and cluster light up when driver door is opened, all work and have power but when you put the key in the ignition and turn it nothing lights up in the cluster and no turning over of starter or any engine electronics respond. The Q7 was only hit in the right rear door i was wondering if there's a emergency cut off switch for power. No airbags or seat belts where deployed. So before i buy a new ignition switch or any computers i would like some input! 

Thank you all! Adam :banghead:


----------

